# Cats & Pearls



## eskimo (Jan 24, 2008)

I've just recently turned my first resins from Ed Brown.  All his blanks were first-rate & turned like a dream.  Also, many thanks to Ed for his time on the phone and his "pearls" of wisdom.

(Ed, was that plug OK?  Remember, I take Paypal)

This is a Dark Blue Pearl












This is a Red Pearl












This is a Snow Leopard "Cat"


----------



## txbatons (Jan 24, 2008)

NICE! Very classy pens. Great work!


----------



## johncrane (Jan 24, 2008)

There all very nice Bob!but ED'S cat is my pick of the bunch, also mate what size O rings do you use


----------



## eskimo (Jan 24, 2008)

John,

I used a #47 O-ring.


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 24, 2008)

The eskimo descends from the northland to Georgia?????

I've wondered about that for a long time, now.

Oh, the pens!

THEY look GREAT!!!  Nice job and glad everything went according to plan for you!!!

In the famous words of Dorito: "I have more!!"


----------



## johncrane (Jan 24, 2008)

Right thanks Bob!


----------



## eskimo (Jan 24, 2008)

Ed, if you're old enough to be familiar with Bob Dylan's music, you'll know that with a surname of Quinn, what could be more appropriate than Eskimo?


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eskimo_
> 
> Ed, if you're old enough to be familiar with Bob Dylan's music, you'll know that with a surname of Quinn, what could be more appropriate than Eskimo?



And NOW it makes sense!!

Thanks

(Been sober too long, would have been automatic a couple decades ago)


----------



## Tanner (Jan 24, 2008)

Awesome looking pens!!  Those pearls sure are classy!


----------



## DCBluesman (Jan 24, 2008)

Is it just me, or does it seem odd to anyone else that these 6 pictures of plastic pens have the mark "Elite Woodcrafts" on them?  [8D]  Very nice job on the cats and pearls!  And Ed might have gotten the inside joke earlier if you had mentions "The Mighty Quinn". (recorded in 1967 by Bob Dylan during the Basement Tapes Sessions and later released on his 1970 release "Self Portrait")


----------



## cowchaser (Jan 24, 2008)

Come on folks. I wasn't even born yet. Stick to the 80's when I actually remember the music. 

I really do like the pens. I have turned some of Eds blanks and I am currently working on Dawns pr blanks. All turn very nicely.


----------



## eskimo (Jan 24, 2008)

Lou,

I could have been more specific, but I wanted Ed to go through some mental gymnastics.  Now I'll be really impressed if you can tell me who played bass during the Basement Sessions?


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 24, 2008)

"Quinn". nice very nice!

 Dustin your nothing but a pup, in '67 I'd been married to the "Beast of the East" (1st. wife)8 hellish years.





> _Originally posted by cowchaser_
> 
> Come on folks. I wasn't even born yet. Stick to the 80's when I actually remember the music.
> 
> I really do like the pens. I have turned some of Eds blanks and I am currently working on Dawns pr blanks. All turn very nicely.


----------



## Woodlvr (Jan 24, 2008)

Roy are you saying that you are "NOT" old but "ANCIENT"?[}]   Or did you get married at 15 yrs old? LOL

Mike


----------



## DCBluesman (Jan 24, 2008)

Canadian Rick Danko (RIP) played bass on the Basement Tapes.


----------



## Ligget (Jan 24, 2008)

Bob fantastic work![]


----------



## doddman70 (Jan 24, 2008)

Great job on all of them VERY NICE!!!!


----------



## eskimo (Jan 24, 2008)

Lou,

I stand in awe if that was from memory, otherwise I merely sit in awe.


----------



## TBone (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cowchaser_
> 
> Come on folks. I wasn't even born yet. Stick to the 80's when I actually remember the music.
> 
> I really do like the pens. I have turned some of Eds blanks and I am currently working on Dawns pr blanks. All turn very nicely.



Dustin, a lot of us have to stick to the 80's......we don't remember the 70's.   [}]


----------



## R2 (Jan 24, 2008)

they are all beautiful and very elegant. Ilove the first one, it speaks with real class!![^]


----------



## workinforwood (Jan 24, 2008)

Wow...snow leapord, Black Ti...perfect match.  WOW!


----------



## rhahnfl (Jan 24, 2008)

Nice pens. Ed does sell some primo acrylic.


----------



## papaturner (Jan 24, 2008)

Beautiful work and pens.BTW are you going to the woodworking show this weekend?

Perry


----------



## louisbry (Jan 25, 2008)

Very nice work on all of them.  I like the Snow Leopard "Cat".


----------



## jwoodwright (Jan 25, 2008)

Eskimo, Impressive pens from beautiful blanks.  

Now, stand in awe, DC Bluesman is the Man, when it comes to Music.


----------



## ysottot (Jan 25, 2008)

Very nice. High quality.


----------



## Mather323 (Jan 25, 2008)

You pens are amazing, great work.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jan 25, 2008)

Dag nabit Bob.  You know if you keep posting this stuff I am going to have to break down and get some.  I love the black and white. 

[:X]


----------



## simomatra (Jan 26, 2008)

Great job Bob they all are fantastic


----------

